# Sacred Heart University - Film & Television Masters Program



## Chris W (Nov 1, 2015)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Sacred Heart University - Film & Television Masters Program. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2018)

The Film School Sacred Heart University - Film & Television Masters Program has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------

